# Bobcat 328 Hydraulic problems



## anglianplant (Dec 29, 2008)

As the title states my Bobcat 328 has some issues with the hydraulics, looking for some advice if possible?

Symptoms:
Very little to no power to left track
Very slow and weak movement of dipper arm and bucket rams
Blade is very slow and again very weak, wont lift the machine. The strange thing is when you lift the arm with the servo control on and the safety is activated and you then operate the blade it works as it should and can lift the machine!!??

Any ideas?

Regards

Joe


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site, Joe.

The first thing I would do is change the hydraulic filters. There could be more than one, my 435 has 3.

How old is this machine? How many hours?

It could be a solenoid issue, or a pressure relief system problem. From what you have so far described I am thinking solenoid problem, you might just start checking the connections to each component on the valve bank.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## anglianplant (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Tom

Thanks for the advice, I will check as you suggest and let you know my findings.

The machine is a 1999 and has done 3200 hours. I have changed only one filter so will hunt the others down and replace too.

Thanks

Joe


----------

